# How has the IPad changed your life?



## mrfoofoo (Aug 16, 2009)

I am thinking about buying one. Convince me.


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

I wouldn't quite say that the iPad is a "life changing device". It does however provide awesome portability, ease of use, great web surfing and amazing email capabilities all in a very light device (compared to a laptop). 

I also don't think it should be for us to convince you to get an iPad, as it's not for everyone. You'd know by trying one out at an Apple Store for about 20 minutes if it's for you or not. 

I wouldn't give mine up now that I've owned it for a month. I carry it everywhere around the house, at work, and it's just so simple and fast to get what you need done! Sometimes I just want to check something out quickly on the net, and can be surfing in a matter of seconds with the iPad, and not have to carry around my Macbook Pro. It's more convenience than anything. 

I think all iPad owners would agree that we all have a variety of differences in using our iPads.


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

I agree with the other poster.. You'll know if you want one after trying it. It's pretty lame to have other people try and convince you to spend money.

I have one, and I find that I'm starting to take it on the road with me more than my laptop. It's great (again, for me) for firing off emails, and doing spreadsheets while I'm on the road.


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

If I didn't need to type lengthy reports, I would have an iPad instead of the new MacBook Pro I just bought. 
Even without an iPad in my possession, I know surfing would be so much more satisfying than on any laptop. Especially on my couch while watching TV. 

That said, the laptop will allow me to make revenue and purchase an iPad one day.


----------



## Newdeal (Nov 2, 2009)

*...*

It hasn't changed my life. Everything I do on it I used to do on my MacBook pro. Except the ipad battery life is wayyyyy better and it is more portable. My mbp is now in the kitchen for my wife to use. Anything I need to do I cant use my iPad for I just use iteleport and do it on the MacBook using my iPad over the network. My magic jack works wayyyyy better on the MacBook pro than it did on my windows box so I am happy it's saving me a ton over traditional phone service in that way because my wife was about ready to have me ditch the magic Jack before the mac saved the day


----------



## UMMA2DUMMA (May 10, 2010)

BUY ONE OR ELSE!!!!

convinced??


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

I carry 4lbs less to the cottage and can use the iPad easily on the dock (out of the sun) vs the laptop that stayed in the cottage on a table. Conversely my photo editing waits for me to get home instead of using lightroom at the cottage. 

At home it makes little difference to my life as my laptop is great there and the iPad get little use. I have a "Stressless" chair and swing away laptop table there. If I didn't the iPad would get more use.


----------



## chasMac (Jul 29, 2008)

Bought one, then returned it the next day. It is just a non-portable ipod touch. If you really like movies on the road, then I suppose it has its uses. Also, the fact that Apple excluded a camera is unforgivable. But it is not a deal breaker to anyone interested in the ipad - Apple knows this. That is what will make the next iteration of the ipad a must have.


----------



## a7mc (Dec 30, 2002)

chasMac said:


> Bought one, then returned it the next day. It is just a non-portable ipod touch. If you really like movies on the road, then I suppose it has its uses. Also, the fact that Apple excluded a camera is unforgivable. But it is not a deal breaker to anyone interested in the ipad - Apple knows this. That is what will make the next iteration of the ipad a must have.


If you only used it to listen to music and watch video, I can see why you would return it. Someone needs to think outside the box more. 

I admit, I was one of the first people to say "it's just a big iPod Touch". And to a certain degree, it is. HOWEVER, after using mine for the past month, I have to say it has changed the way I do things significantly.

I can comfortably surf the web on the iPad... I find it awkward to always have to zoom on the iPod/iPhone.

I can type perfectly fine on the iPad, almost as fast as a regular keyboard... I can't even come close on the iPod/iPhone and constantly have to go back and fix typos.

I can show clients videos and pictures on the iPad... but the iPod/iPhone is way to small for that.

I can see more calendar appointments, draw sketches, watch quality videos, type long documents, read full PDFs and more with the iPad, that I can't even come close to doing with an iPod/iPhone.

*So is the iPad just a big iPod Touch? No. I think the iPod touch is just a small crippled iPad.*

A7


----------



## chasMac (Jul 29, 2008)

a7mc said:


> *So is the iPad just a big iPod Touch? No. I think the iPod touch is just a small crippled iPad.*
> 
> A7


I'll meet you half-way. An ipad is a crippled macbook. (bet you can type even faster on one of those - you don't even have to press a button to get to the numbers or punctuation keypad - try it.)


----------



##  Dumpling (May 28, 2010)

The iPad has made me more focused on the task at hand. The iWork suite, the better than expected keyboard, immersive reading experience of e-books, and the App Store on steroids has been a real joy for me. It is my go to device for email and browsing. As someone who favours a desktop over a laptop, the iPad has been a great companion. When it comes time to use my iMac, I tend to concentrate more on the things that only it can do, or are more practically suited for it. Considering that this is the first generation of the product, I am really excited to see where it will be as time goes on. The question is whether or not it is there already for everyone. No one can convince you. Buy it and try it. If it is not what you want or need, treat the restocking fee as a rental and all your questions will be answered. There was never a gap between my iPhone and my Mac until the iPad came to my home. Now, I do not ever want to be without one.


----------



## Mrsam (Jan 14, 2006)

I traded in my MacBook pro for an iMac, as after getting the iPad the laptop never left my desk.


----------



## Commodus (May 10, 2005)

I don't know that it's changed my life. I like to avoid tooooo much hyperbole, if I can avoid it. 

That said, you can't help but feel that you're starting with something that could represent the future. That future may be a long ways off, but cracking open the door for a peek of what's to come is nice.


----------



## a7mc (Dec 30, 2002)

chasMac said:


> I'll meet you half-way. An ipad is a crippled macbook. (bet you can type even faster on one of those - you don't even have to press a button to get to the numbers or punctuation keypad - try it.)


Your statement is so ignorant, I'm choosing not to engage you any longer.

A7


----------



## Paul82 (Sep 19, 2007)

For me the biggest killer app for it is browsing the web... it's hard to explain but the fact that it is so fast to just pick up off the coffee table and be looking at the website you just heard about changes the way you interact with the web, my iphone changed this a bit when I first got it... it's great to have it everywhere, but the speed and screen size are less than ideal for surfing the web, both of these issues are solved with the ipad. In the end you need to try it to know... I got a lot of flack from friends for getting one right away... till any of them actually used it... at which point they understood what I meant.

As for laptop replacement... it's not there, but for me it doesn't need to be... the only thing I needed a laptop for was traveling, and while it is more limited than a full laptop, but the reality for me is that it does everything I need to do when I'm on the road, and the smaller size is a HUGE benefit here.


----------



## chasMac (Jul 29, 2008)

a7mc said:


> Your statement is so ignorant, I'm choosing not to engage you any longer.
> 
> A7


Because I am not singing its praises? Seriously? I might point out that you called ipods "crippled ipads", and when I return a very similar statement, you label it ignorant. I see ipads are untouchable.


----------



## a7mc (Dec 30, 2002)

chasMac said:


> Because I am not singing its praises? Seriously? I might point out that you called ipods "crippled ipads", and when I return a very similar statement, you label it ignorant. I see ipads are untouchable.


No. Not because you're not singing it's praises. Because you're assuming, incorrectly, that everyone uses things exactly the same way you do.

Your statement is ignorant because you assume I want to carry something that is twice as big, 3 times heavier, and more awkward to use on a bus. Your statement is ignorant because you assume I want more power or a better keyboard instead of double the battery life. Your statement is ignorant because you're assuming I don't need a product that allows me to bring up a picture or a web page in less that 5 seconds instead of the Macbook's 30+ seconds for the same task. Your statement is ignorant because you assume drawing sketches with a trackpad is easier than drawing with my finger.

A Macbook is just a crippled iMac. Why don't you carry one of those around with you instead of a Macbook? The full keyboard, mouse and bigger screen would be much better! 

Specific devices for specific uses. You don't have my uses? Good for you. But don't assume you know what I need.

A7


----------



## chasMac (Jul 29, 2008)

a7mc said:


> No. Not because you're not singing it's praises. Because you're assuming, incorrectly, that everyone uses things exactly the same way you do.
> ...
> 
> Specific devices for specific uses. You don't have my uses? Good for you. But don't assume you know what I need.
> ...


I am certainly not assuming your needs are the same as everyone else's. I ventured my thoughts - I say it is an oversized ipod (as do many reviews btw), obviously as _personal_ opinion. 

My thoughts are: as the ipad is not pocket sized, one must resort to carrying it by way of a bag or hand. A 13" macbook is, granted, heavier, but not all that much more unwieldy. And so many more uses for it.

Did I make a mistake in assuming this thread would benefit from honest opinion without the term "ignorant" being bandied about? Or should I limit myself to glowing endorsements.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

mrfoofoo said:


> How has the IPad changed your life?


It hasn't. I'm not particularly interested. The combination of iPhone and late model MB meets my needs pretty well.



chasMac said:


> My thoughts are: as the ipad is not pocket sized, one must resort to carrying it by way of a bag or hand. A 13" macbook is, granted, heavier, but not all that much more unwieldy. And so many more uses for it.


+1.


----------



## TPCM (May 8, 2010)

The iPad is being considered for school next year.

Hm, will it be as good as a 2006 MacBook for notes?

Or do we say stick with MacBook and iPhone, and later this summer new iPod Classic !.

-TPCM


----------



## Newdeal (Nov 2, 2009)

*...*



chasMac said:


> Because I am not singing its praises? Seriously? I might point out that you called ipods "crippled ipads", and when I return a very similar statement, you label it ignorant. I see ipads are untouchable.


The ipad is not a crippled MacBook. I have an iPad and a macbook pro. I can honestly say that for 99% of people the iPad will do 99% of what you need to do on a daily basis. It will do it with a smaller, lighter, more portable package, and the battery life will be double (or more) that of the macbook pro (7hour battery is total bs whereas the ipad will last 10 easily). If the ipad did flash it would be better honestly (or if websites stopped using flash). Of course some people out there an iPad wont work for, it has no file system access so if you are constantly downloading things like movies etc from torrents then it won't work well. I can still do it though just using iteleport so realistically I rarely use my MacBook as for most things i do the ipad is plain better and will last the whole day without plugging it in, which the macbook pro won't do. For those things the ipad won't do I use iteleport to control my MacBook to do it real quick without getting up. If it had flash it would be better


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

rgray said:


> It hasn't. I'm not particularly interested. The combination of iPhone and late model MB meets my needs pretty well.


Ditto for me with the iPhone and my MBP. No need for a hard to carry oversized iPod Touch here.


----------



## Newdeal (Nov 2, 2009)

Lol at the oversized iPod touch comments. Have you even tried a iPad? It's great but I hope once flash comes out for android someone can port it over for jailbreak


----------



## RC51Pilot (Mar 26, 2004)

When it first came out I must admit I didn't totally get it - especially since I had a MBP and iPhone. I didn't see the point. However, I have recently been diagnosed with cancer for the second time and this one has me in bed now an awful lot. iPhone too small, and laptop was too cumbersome for me, the iPad has now found a perfect spot in my life.

I can stay connected etc. with ease and of course all of the entertainment options in an easy to manage package. It's a use case I didn't really think of before but I wouldn't give mine back now  I still like the power of the MBP when I am able to sit at my desk, but for chemo treatments, lying in bed, the iPad makes a lot of sense.

FWIW,
Russ


----------



## Vishalca (Aug 5, 2004)

Hey Russ,

I wish you the speediest of recoveries and am hopeful that everything will be alright. I guess this is one situation where we hope you never have to use an iPad ever again


----------



## RC51Pilot (Mar 26, 2004)

Vishalca said:


> Hey Russ,
> 
> I wish you the speediest of recoveries and am hopeful that everything will be alright. I guess this is one situation where we hope you never have to use an iPad ever again


Thank you so much.


----------



## JustAMacUser (Oct 21, 2007)

Russ, my prayers are with you.


----------



## mrfoofoo (Aug 16, 2009)

F**K CaNCER 

Russ I hope you kick it's ass. I wish you all the best buddy. Hang in there


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

I just picked up a 32gb 3G iPad and I am absolutely loving it ( I'm on it right now!). 

I think we need to think of these devices as all relative to each other. If we look at each device individually we can extract utility from them perhaps without considering convenience and necessity. Where I think this trap mostly grabs us is when we think, well I already have a laptop, why would I need an iPad. This is a fair argument. Howe ewer, it does not probe the utility of the iPad to any significant extent. 

We can say with fair certainty that a laptop is more convenient than a desktop if our measure of convenience is portability,weight etc. An iPad is more convenient than a desktop if we can continue with this measure. We knew this already. Now that we know this for sure. 

Now that we know the relationship between the devices, the question for us is, does the iPad satisfy the requirements of your ventures? Think of this question as if you have no other devices. I grant that the iPad is deigned to paired with another device, but I don't think it is requisite for it to function.

For me, if this thing had a file system and could print it is all I would need.


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

One of the biggest problems I have to overcome dealing with many customers is getting them to think outside of the box. We are creatures of habit. 

So when something comes along that doesn't conform to what has existing before, many people dismiss it as not being worth it. But they are comparing it to what they currently use. 

I also answer a lot of the questions that new users ask with "why do you need that?" I'm not trying to be a smarta.., I'm trying to understand what they've got in mind for a purpose. Quite often when someone is asked to come up with a reason for doing something, they haven't got one. 

We as Mac users have seen it for years. Windows users constantly criticize some feature or lack of feature on the Mac. Most of them had never put their hands on one, but they saw it as being different than what they were used to so by that fact alone it must have been bad.

I remember when the iPhone first came out, and it didn't offer easy access to replace a dead battery and everyone criticized that. I might have too initially, but then I realized that other than my very first cell phone, which had a talk time of about 15 minutes so I needed two batteries, I had never replaced a cell phone battery in my life. I replaced the phone before the battery ever became close to dying. 

Yes there were a lot of people that bought an iPhone because it was cool. They didn't have any other reason. Many of those same people are buying an iPad because it is this year's cool. 

But for many of us, it doesn't replace our existing computers, it compliments them. My needs are my own. They may match someone else's, they may not. I have the benefit of a nice shady backyard that I sit in quite often to work. I work in parks in between meetings. I work on the couch. Not all of my work is FileMaker development or answering emails. Quite a bit of it is research and planning. I find that my iPad fits that need quite nicely. There are also times when I need 'two screens'. Not an extension of my desktop, but being able to view and process two different things at once. Like viewing a customer's specs while reviewing the notes I took in our last meeting. Yes I could print the notes out, but why waste paper for something that is going to be used for such a short period of time. 

Could I exist without my iPad? Most certainly, I did so for years. But then again I existed using only a desktop computer for a number of years, and without any computer of my own very early in my working days. 

To the very original poster. Your question can't be answered by the rest of us. Only you know what fits your lifestyle. 

To those that dismissed an iPad as being an overgrown iPod Touch, you need to look at how others might look at things. If you've actually used one for a period of time, provide your insights, they might benefit others. If you haven't actually used one (playing with one in the store doesn't count), what value can you offer?


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

Do you know what I've realized? It has killed my use of my iPhone. I've lost almost all interest in playing games on it and even visiting many websites. I greatly prefer the larger screen and real websites. I don't even bother looking for iPhone software these days and when I download something that works on both and appears on my iPhone I'm surprised since I never even checked for iPhone compatibility.


----------



## usrlocal (Jul 10, 2010)

I use my iPad pretty much exclusively now. My 2006-vintage MBP seems slow, clunky, noisy (and hot!) in comparison. The iPad is pretty much changing my workflow as my primary device. I've ordered one of the new Mac Minis to be my home desktop that will primarily communicate with the iPad (I mean, backing up my 64GB iPad *and* keeping an iTunes library on my MBP with a 100GB HD (that is 80% full!) just doesn't make sense). The MBP will stay in my office at work. Now the question is, will a new iPhone 4 usefully complement this setup, or would it be redundant? I'm thinking the latter.


----------



## imnothng (Sep 12, 2009)

At the end of my phone contract I'll be getting just a cell phone and buying a 3G iPad. Since getting my iPad I have not used my phone for anything except texting and talking. For me the iPad has made my iPhone redundant.


----------



## minnes (Aug 15, 2001)

Using a phone just for talking? That's just silly.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

Atroz said:


> Do you know what I've realized? It has killed my use of my iPhone. I've lost almost all interest in playing games on it and even visiting many websites. I greatly prefer the larger screen and real websites. I don't even bother looking for iPhone software these days and when I download something that works on both and appears on my iPhone I'm surprised since I never even checked for iPhone compatibility.


I am experiencing the exact same thing. I am torn on what I will do with my next phone. I do like the portability of the iPhone, I dont lug my iPad around everywhere with me. I am thinking I dont use my iPhone 3G as much is party due to the iOS4 junk of an upgrade that has made this phone feel 10 years old with how slowly it does everything now. Sitting on the fence.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Used an iPad for a half-hour and found it clunky and unpleasant to hold. I was able to walk away from it without the slightest regret.


----------



## imnothng (Sep 12, 2009)

minnes said:


> Using a phone just for talking? That's just silly.


Yes, using an iPhone just for talking is stupid. You can get a smaller more comfortable phone for talking.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Macfury said:


> Used an iPad for a half-hour and found it clunky and unpleasant to hold. I was able to walk away from it without the slightest regret.


My experience as well. I just can't imagine being burdened with that thing in my hands all day long. Too big for my pocket and I no longer carry a briefcase. 

I guess I could buy one and put it in my Targus laptop bag that goes everywhere with me, but then why would I want a device that only does less than half what my MBP will do for me? Plus my website uses Flash which makes it even more of a loser for me to update from afield. You can't edit what you can't see.


----------



## pcronin (Feb 20, 2005)

SINC said:


> My experience as well. I just can't imagine being burdened with that thing in my hands all day long. Too big for my pocket and I no longer carry a briefcase.


Also my experience, from Futureshop and the Maine Mall Apple store in Portland. I like it, but it seems to me too heavy for what I would like it for. Though I do wish for a bigger iPod touch most of the time.



> Plus my website uses Flash which makes it even more of a loser for me to update from afield. You can't edit what you can't see.


Not true! Most "webmasters" apparently don't see what they edit on a daily basis


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

Macfury said:


> Used an iPad for a half-hour and found it clunky and unpleasant to hold.


You're holding it wrong

Steve


----------



## a7mc (Dec 30, 2002)

SINC said:


> My experience as well. I just can't imagine being burdened with that thing in my hands all day long.


First of all, what kind of job do you do that forces you to stand in an area without a desk or a chair all day long? Because I use mine in my lap, or lying down, or on a table, or on the counter, or on a desk. I mean, you mention the MBP... do you hold it in your hands all day long? I would imagine that would be even more tiring...



SINC said:


> Plus my website uses Flash which makes it even more of a loser.


I agree... your website is a loser. My condolences on having a website stuck in 2004. Maybe when it gets an update and joins us in the modern world you can reconsider the iPad. 

A7


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

a7mc said:


> First of all, what kind of job do you do that forces you to stand in an area without a desk or a chair all day long? Because I use mine in my lap, or lying down, or on a table, or on the counter, or on a desk. I mean, you mention the MBP... do you hold it in your hands all day long? I would imagine that would be even more tiring...


Two things wrong with your statement:
1. Didn't you just say, earlier in this thread "Because you're assuming, incorrectly, that everyone uses things exactly the same way you do." Aren't you assuming the same?
Lots of people have jobs where they are on their feet all day. Home inspectors, job site foremen, survey takers, factory floor technicians, etc. I could list more.

2. Well, no, you don't have to hold an MBP - it rests on your lap, desk, counter, etc. and the screen tilts to a comfortable viewing angle. You don't have to crane your neck to view the screen.



> I agree... your website is a loser. My condolences on having a website stuck in 2004.


You have no idea the circumstances of his web site. He may have to do things not possible in HTML5, or serve IE users, or maybe he has a boss that insists on it.


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

Macfury said:


> Used an iPad for a half-hour and found it clunky and unpleasant to hold. I was able to walk away from it without the slightest regret.


I found it "slippery" to hold. I was always afraid I could easily drop it. It definitely needs the case. Strangely enough, I found the case made it look smaller and better too.


----------



## a7mc (Dec 30, 2002)

hayesk said:


> Two things wrong with your statement:
> 1. Didn't you just say, earlier in this thread "Because you're assuming, incorrectly, that everyone uses things exactly the same way you do." Aren't you assuming the same?
> 
> 2. Well, no, you don't have to hold an MBP - it rests on your lap, desk, counter, etc.


You missed the point entirely. He clearly doesn't spend all day holding his MBP in his hands, so it's reasonable to question why he would hold the iPad all day. He made the comparison to the MBP, and he made the odd statement that he would have to hold the iPad all day, not me. I was pointing out the flaw in his own statement, which you just repeated without "getting" the point. 



hayesk said:


> You have no idea the circumstances of his web site. He may have to do things not possible in HTML5, or serve IE users, or maybe he has a boss that insists on it.


Oh I know there may be a ton of reasons. I can still offer my condolences. 

A7


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

Still loving my iPad. 
Greatest thing for traveling. 
I had no need for the 3G yet. Every airport has wifi.


----------



## pcronin (Feb 20, 2005)

Atroz said:


> You're holding it wrong
> 
> Steve


"There is no wrong way to hold this.." --Steve Jobs, iPad announcement.


----------



## shooting_rubber (Mar 22, 2008)

I love my iPad and it use it considerably more than my laptop (MacBook Pro). Also, I have had it for longer than the first period of "this is the best blah, blah, blah..." I've had it for about a month and a half. I am also even considering taking this to university instead of my MacBook Pro, due to its lightweight form factor and especially when the iPad gets iOS 4 because of the multitasking capabilities.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

shooting_rubber said:


> I love my iPad and it use it considerably more than my laptop (MacBook Pro). Also, I have had it for longer than the first period of "this is the best blah, blah, blah..." I've had it for about a month and a half. I am also even considering taking this to university instead of my MacBook Pro, due to its lightweight form factor and especially when the iPad gets iOS 4 because of the multitasking capabilities.


I use mine at home and work, I never use my mini (other than for TV shows), and I sold my MacBook since I never used it for anything the iPad can't do (and does better!).
I get a LOT more work done, more efficiently, and actually get time to reads books and Mags again! On my deck sipping coffee for an hour each morning.

Its definitely not for everybody, but I'm not a cubicle/desk kinda guy, so this is ideal for me. About a month old and I haven't even needed Multitasking of any sort.


----------



## explosion (Jul 16, 2010)

It changed my life to the tune of about $100. I bought one and sold it two weeks later. Too uncomfortable to hold and type on. There is nothing in it my laptop can't do and I would rather sit with a screen upright and a keyboard. For a few people it might be useful but I found it to be a waste of time and money.


----------



## hexcalibur (May 27, 2010)

I can't do "real" work on my iPad -- work that needs Dreamweaver, InDesign, Acrobat Professional, etc. -- but I usually do that sort of thing sitting at my desk with the big screen and horsepower of an iMac come in handy. The iPad certainly hasn't changed my life, it's just become my preferred device for casual web viewing, email, video and ebook use. I've read (after purchasing) four books using the Kobo app and I've really enjoyed the experience. I prop it up in the kitchen and use it to help make dinner. Everything I just listed *could* be accomplished with a laptop or netbook, but the form factor and interface of the iPad make it better at these tasks than they are, in my opinion.

If you want the iPad to replace the computer you do "serious" work on you'll probably be underwhelmed. If you're looking for a portable general computing device that will handle 95% of computer tasks - with a fully functioning touchscreen interface, to boot -- you'll probably be happy with your purchase.


----------



## bsenka (Jan 27, 2009)

It was a fun toy for a little while for us, but none of us have even touched ours in almost two weeks. Once you get past the "ooh shiny" factor, you quickly begin to realize that it doesn't actually do anything nearly as well as what you've already got. So the kids are already back to using the iMac for internet and games and such, my wife is using her laptop for email and facebook and so on, and I'm back to using my netbook for videos and websurfing.


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

For me, it has replaced my netbook completely, at work and at home. I love the 10 h battery and how fast it is.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

bsenka said:


> It was a fun toy for a little while for us, but none of us have even touched ours in almost two weeks. Once you get past the "ooh shiny" factor, you quickly begin to realize that it doesn't actually do anything nearly as well as what you've already got. So the kids are already back to using the iMac for internet and games and such, my wife is using her laptop for email and facebook and so on, and I'm back to using my netbook for videos and websurfing.


That's very strange. I could never go back to the heavy laptop or sitting at a desk... perhaps there are Apps you are missing? I have 150 on mine, and its always WAY easier to grab it since it's always on, and instantly open the app I need/want.

Pooping with an iPad is a joy I've never known before


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Elric said:


> That's very strange. I could never go back to the heavy laptop or sitting at a desk... perhaps there are Apps you are missing? I have 150 on mine, and its always WAY easier to grab it since it's always on, and instantly open the app I need/want.
> 
> *Pooping with an iPad is a joy I've never known before*


:lmao: .... :lmao:


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

Lol


----------



## bsenka (Jan 27, 2009)

Elric said:


> That's very strange. I could never go back to the heavy laptop or sitting at a desk... perhaps there are Apps you are missing? I have 150 on mine, and its always WAY easier to grab it since it's always on, and instantly open the app I need/want.


The barrage of apps is a huge annoyance. With my netbook I need only two: Firefox and VLC. To even come close to that functionality on the iPad, I need hundreds of them. That's crazy. 

My netbook and my iMac are always on too. The netbook is not noticeably heavier than the iPad, and it's a lot more convenient to use in most settings.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

bsenka said:


> The barrage of apps is a huge annoyance. With my netbook I need only two: Firefox and VLC. To even come close to that functionality on the iPad, I need hundreds of them. That's crazy.
> 
> My netbook and my iMac are always on too. The netbook is not noticeably heavier than the iPad, and it's a lot more convenient to use in most settings.


Firefox & VLC=Safari & Videos (in 99% of the cases) You may need Air Video (most incredible App ever)

I suppose, it really does depend on your usage for sure.
I sit on my deck a LOT and my MacBook was always way too bulky to take, unless I had work to do. Now I take the iPad out for my morning sunrise coffees to read my news and use for general non-work entertainment. Pure Bliss.
Then I take it to work to actually do work. Mind you, I only maintain one website which is easy to update on the go. But a total revamp, I need the Mac's at work.


----------



## shooting_rubber (Mar 22, 2008)

bsenka said:


> It was a fun toy for a little while for us, but none of us have even touched ours in almost two weeks. Once you get past the "ooh shiny" factor, you quickly begin to realize that it doesn't actually do anything nearly as well as what you've already got. So the kids are already back to using the iMac for internet and games and such, my wife is using her laptop for email and facebook and so on, and I'm back to using my netbook for videos and websurfing.


I'd have to disagree with you about this. This is not even close to the case for me, as I use my iPad more than my MacBook Pro now, and my iPad is what I bring with me everywhere I go.


----------



## JustAMacUser (Oct 21, 2007)

bsenka said:


> It was a fun toy for a little while for us, but none of us have even touched ours in almost two weeks. Once you get past the "ooh shiny" factor, you quickly begin to realize that it doesn't actually do anything nearly as well as what you've already got. So the kids are already back to using the iMac for internet and games and such, my wife is using her laptop for email and facebook and so on, and I'm back to using my netbook for videos and websurfing.


The iPad is definitely not a "fun little toy" in my household. Our Macbook is now in a cupboard doing nothing--has been since the iPads arrived. We have an iMac that is now almost exclusively used only for work-purposes. I do most of my reading and web surfing on the iPad. I actually find casual web surfing a lot more enjoyable on it.

My wife and I have also started using Google Reader and have Reeder and Instapaper on the iPad and iPhone. It has really changed the way we stay in tune with what's going on.



bsenka said:


> The barrage of apps is a huge annoyance. With my netbook I need only two: Firefox and VLC. To even come close to that functionality on the iPad, I need hundreds of them. That's crazy.


That's interesting. I have very few applications on my iPad and iPhone. Reeder, Instapaper, GoodReader. Those, along with Safari and Mail, cover just about everything I do on a regular basis. I have a handful of games I play as well.

But to cover Firefox and VLC would require nothing other than Safari and video player on the iPad. Granted there are some codec limits with the video player, but I've read there are some apps out there that will play AVIs on the iPad. So really, you would still only need two apps. I don't see how a web browser and media player on a netbook need to be replaced by a "barrage" of iOS applications?

For the record, I have a Dell Mini 10v (running a favourite OS of many people here) and I honestly have not used it in months. Web surfing is faster on the iPad than on the Mini 10v. (I am actually planning to sell the thing in the near future.)

The iPad is a different device and is not for everyone. In your home it may not be relevant, but in mine it has definitely changed things.


----------



## pcronin (Feb 20, 2005)

JustAMacUser said:


> The iPad is definitely not a "fun little toy" in my household. Our Macbook is now in a cupboard doing nothing--has been since the iPads arrived. We have an iMac that is now almost exclusively used only for work-purposes. I do most of my reading and web surfing on the iPad. I actually find casual web surfing a lot more enjoyable on it.


I'll take that "useless" macbook off your hands for ya 



> My wife and I have also started using Google Reader and have Reeder and Instapaper on the iPad and iPhone. It has really changed the way we stay in tune with what's going on.


That's a good tip, will have to try those apps



> That's interesting. I have very few applications on my iPad and iPhone. Reeder, Instapaper, GoodReader. Those, along with Safari and Mail, cover just about everything I do on a regular basis. I have a handful of games I play as well.
> 
> But to cover Firefox and VLC would require nothing other than Safari and video player on the iPad. Granted there are some codec limits with the video player, but I've read there are some apps out there that will play AVIs on the iPad. So really, you would still only need two apps. I don't see how a web browser and media player on a netbook need to be replaced by a "barrage" of iOS applications?


Well, VLC can play *anything* where the media player on idevices can only play specifically formatted video files with only one real way to get it on there. The netbook can get it from file shares, or have it copied with a USB key or SD card(if equipped)



> For the record, I have a Dell Mini 10v (running a favourite OS of many people here) and I honestly have not used it in months. Web surfing is faster on the iPad than on the Mini 10v. (I am actually planning to sell the thing in the near future.)
> 
> The iPad is a different device and is not for everyone. In your home it may not be relevant, but in mine it has definitely changed things.


i defiantly agree with the last statement. I've not used one for extended period of time, or in any venue other than in a store. I like it, but for what it is and does, so far a laptop/netbook is better for me.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

pcronin said:


> i defiantly agree with the last statement. I've not used one for extended period of time, or in any venue other than in a store. I like it, but for what it is and does, so far a laptop/netbook is better for me.


This is a general statement by everyone that doesn't "want" one.

You pretty much just have to take the plunge, or it just seems like a "giant iPod touch"

As for vlc replacement, I have got in the habit of automating my "file share" videos by getting the correct (HD) version, download them nightly and syncing in the AM before I wake up, and grab my iPad from the dock synced and ready to go.

It's made watching my shows actually easier by about 10 fold.

But the absolute best, is choosing torrents from my iPad from anywhere and have them download at home. Sync when I get home or watch anywhere streamed to my iPad.


----------



## pcronin (Feb 20, 2005)

Elric said:


> This is a general statement by everyone that doesn't "want" one.
> 
> You pretty much just have to take the plunge, or it just seems like a "giant iPod touch"


Actually, that is exactly why I do want the 'giant iPod touch', hence the "8GB iPad mini" in my sig  I enjoy the apps on my mini, but the 3.5" screen is just too small to read PDFs of magazines/text books. 



> As for vlc replacement, I have got in the habit of automating my "file share" videos by getting the correct (HD) version, download them nightly and syncing in the AM before I wake up, and grab my iPad from the dock synced and ready to go.
> 
> It's made watching my shows actually easier by about 10 fold.


Which is the correct HD version? That you can acquire and drop straight to the iPad? or does it still need to be transcoded at some level? 



> But the absolute best, is choosing torrents from my iPad from anywhere and have them download at home. Sync when I get home or watch anywhere streamed to my iPad.


can't argue with that. I used to have a setup like that too.(sans ipad of course)


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

I always try to get an MP4 version, any other one gets converted and added via scripts.


----------



## pcronin (Feb 20, 2005)

Elric said:


> I always try to get an MP4 version, any other one gets converted and added via scripts.


well, maybe the ipad is different from the touch, but I can't take the mp4 versions that VLC/quicktime handles no prob and put them on the ipod. 

I hate having to reencode files and have a copy for viewing on big screens, and one for the portables. (transcoding included in that)


----------



## Jugger Grimrodd (Apr 29, 2010)

So far, in the short time I have had my ipad, I have been impressed by these things:

1. Instant On - I don't have to worry about booting up my notebook. I want to look something up on the Internet, I press the button and Blamo! It's there.

2. Portability - I have a MacBook, and I don't think it has ever been out of the house. It's a big production to pack it up. Those with notebooks will call me on this and probably discount this point, but it does make a difference. I have had my iPad with me at all times since I opened the box. It's much lighter, you don't need to have a proper notebook bag to protect it (this reduces my paranoia regarding theft). I use a book bag, works like a charm. 

3. Heat - I love to surf in my living room, in front of the TV for long periods of time. My MacBook can get quite hot and it makes me uncomfortable. I had to buy a lap board to protect myself, it was not comfortable. So far, no heat issues with the iPad. It also seems more ergonomic to me. I love the virtual keyboard!

4. Battery Life - My MacBook holds a charge for 3 hours of typical (heavy) use. I was either going to buy a new notebook or a new iPad just to get more time while not being plugged in. The iPad was about half the price for about 80% of the functionality. It just made sense. 

This thing is the single greatest technology purchase I have ever made.


----------



## Jugger Grimrodd (Apr 29, 2010)

iPad Wish List

1. iPhoto for iPad. No! iLife for iPad! 
2. More OSx features and functionality made into apps (eg. Time Machine, Back To My Mac, etc.). I would be happy to build my OS by the app. 
3. iTunes Cloud - break the dependency with iTunes on a computer. The iPad would serve some people quite well as a primary computer (my grandparents). 
4. Built In Infrared Emitter - I know, I know, get with the times. It's just that this thing would make a wicked remote for my home theatre. I am not interested in dongles! I would rather buy an iPad over a Harmony Remote.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Jugger Grimrodd said:


> iPad Wish List
> 
> 1. iPhoto for iPad. No! iLife for iPad!


You're quite likely to get your wish on this one.



> 3. iTunes Cloud - break the dependency with iTunes on a computer. The iPad would serve some people quite well as a primary computer (my grandparents).


This one is coming, but Apple can only push the future so far -- there are other factors outside Apple's control that have to be in place first. But yeah, this is coming.



> 4. Built In Infrared Emitter - I know, I know, get with the times. It's just that this thing would make a wicked remote for my home theatre. I am not interested in dongles! I would rather buy an iPad over a Harmony Remote.


An iPad makes for a very awkward remote. I'd put this feature (if I put it in at all) in an iPod Touch/iPhone type device.


----------



## lang (Jun 9, 2010)

How has it changed my life? I now carry a manbag


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

lang said:


> How has it changed my life? I now carry a manbag


:lmao:


----------

